# Kerry a Saint!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Kerry a Saint...........? 
A Kerry endorser asked a local priest to mention in his homily that 
Kerry is a saint.

The priest, the devout Catholic, began his homily by saying, "John Kerry 
is a crook. John Kerry is a liar. John Kerry is a fraud. John Kerry is 
an adulterer. John Kerry is one of the worst Catholics I have ever met. 
But - compared to Ted Kennedy - He's a saint.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You see he ain't all that bad!! dd:


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Gee-and all along I thought Louisiana wrote the book on politics :lol:

Enjoyed the contribution!!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Very funny and as we all know the funniest humor is reality based. This is really one of the best jokes I've heard in a while. I love it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I somehow don't think the Catholics are ready to cannonize him!

John Kerry's supporters love to tout his "nuance." Unlike simple-minded old George W. Bush, they claim, Kerry appreciates complexity and sees the world in shades of gray. Assuming for the sake of argument that this is indeed a virtue, is it really one that Kerry possesses?

Kerry's views on abortion. This is from an interview he gave the Telegraph Herald of Dubuque, Iowa, picked up in a secondary report by the Washington Post:

"I oppose abortion, personally. I don't like abortion. I believe life does begin at conception. But I can't take my Catholic belief, my article of faith, and legislate it on a Protestant or a Jew or an atheist . . . who doesn't share it. We have separation of church and state in the United States of America."

And this is from a speech he delivered to a meeting of NARAL Pro-Choice America in January 2003:

As I said 18 years ago in my maiden speech in the U.S. Senate: "the right to choose is a fundamental right . . . neither the Government nor any person has the right to infringe on that freedom." If I get to share a stage with this President and debate him . . . one of the first things I'll tell him is: "There's a defining issue between us. I trust women to make their own decisions. You don't. And that's the difference." So it's time we said to this President: "we're not going to let you turn back the clock."

No overturning Roe v. Wade

No packing of the courts with judges hostile to choice

No denial of choice to poor women

No outlawing of a procedure necessary to save a woman's life or physical health

No more cutbacks on population control efforts around the world

We wouldn't dream of questioning the sincerity of Kerry's religious convictions. But if he really agrees with his church about abortion, then, "he practices hypocrisy on a scale so monstrous, it boggles the mind":

If life begins at conception, why then does . . . Kerry not only agree to allow abortion, but campaigns on its behalf? *Does he care so little for human life and the souls of the unborn that he cheerfully sells them out for political gain? *. . .

Unlike those who define life differently, and who therefore have a consistent philosophical argument to support abortion, Kerry's actions do not equate with these professed beliefs. *Either Kerry has trotted out a new lie in order to shore up his Catholic support, or he has opened the window into his heartless, calculating political soul.[/b]

Far from staking out a moderate position on abortion--pro-choice with limits, or pro-life with exceptions--Kerry expects us to believe that he stands for both pro-life and pro-choice absolutism. "Personally," he claims to agree with the Catholic Church's position that life begins at conception, full stop. That means abortion is murder. But politically he never met an abortion he didn't like--not even the partial-birth kind, which 17 of his fellow Senate Democrats voted to ban last year. This isn't nuance; it's trying to have it both ways.*


----------

